# تعرف على أجزاء التكييف المركزي بالفلاش مع كيفية العمل و اختيار القطع وكاتالوجات القطع



## ammar-sl (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أخواني الكرام​ 
هذا موقع يشرح بالفيديو أجزاء نظام التكييف المركزي
وكيفة العمل مع شرح اختيار الأجزاء
مع كاتالوجات جميع الأجزاء على ما أعتقد
إذهب إلى قائمة Catalog وجرب بنفسك
مش معقول​ 
شرح واضح وممتع​ 
http://www.price-hvac.com/media/trainingModule.aspx​ 
أرجوا الدعاء بالتوفيق​ 
لأني أبحث عن عمل :82:​


----------



## hanyhaty (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا وربنا يوفقك ويباركلك


----------



## كاسر (4 مايو 2010)

موقع رائع للغاية

وشرح مبسط وجميل وواضح ومختصر حسب تدربي لبعض دروسه

أخي عمار

يعجز لساني عن شكري والثناء عليك على هذا الانتقاء الابداعي المذهل!!

شكرا جزيلا

ولن أفي بشيء من حق شكرك أيه المبدع


----------



## ammar-sl (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم كاسر هذا لطف منك

الله يبارك فيك وبكل الشباب اللي ردوا على هالمشاركة واللي ما ردوا كمان


و الله يزيدكم علم وينفع الأمة بكم


----------



## كاسر (4 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم لقد استغرقت وقتا كبيرا مستمتعا بهذا الشرح الرائع لهذه اللحظة!!

متنقلا من موضوع لأخر

ولم أكن أتوقع وجود مثل هذا الابداع والوضوح في طرح المعلومة

أنصح الاخوة بقوة بالاستمتاع بالتعلم الرائع المشاهد والواضح لكثير من المواضيع في هذه الفلاشات التعليمية

خصوصا موضوع Displacement ventilation

أكرر شكري وتقديري لجهودك المذهلة!!


----------



## زاخولية (4 مايو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع المهم *


----------



## eng_mshmsh (4 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جدا علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## خادم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا عمار وربنا ييسر لنا واياك امر العمل


----------



## حيو الأسد (6 مايو 2010)

موقم رائع للغاية وشكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## wajdy85 (19 مايو 2010)

*تعرف على أجزاء التكييف المركزي بالفلاش مع كيفية العمل و اختيار القطع وكاتالوجات القطع الرد*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elomda_5 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أخواني الكرام​
> هذا موقع يشرح بالفيديو أجزاء نظام التكييف المركزي
> ...


 باراك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله موقع جميل وتستحق التقدير ولا اجد الا ان اقول جزاك الله خيرا وادعو الله وارجوه ان يوفقك الي ما هو خير لك في دينك ودنياك باذنه ان هو العلي الكبير


----------



## eng.mohameed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar-sl (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أحبابي الكرام

وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكلام الجميل

و الحقيقة أنا بالصدفة وجدت هادا الرابط وحبيت أن يستفيد أخواني المسلمون و العرب من هذا الموقع

اللهم صلي و بارك على محمد و على آله و صحبه وسلم تسليما


----------



## eng.muneer (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك يا باش مهندس


----------



## تامر النجار (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا[


----------



## تامر النجار (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الانجينيير (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goor20 (18 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## magdyy1973 (19 مارس 2011)

الف شكر و ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## mechanic power (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## zaeim84 (20 مارس 2011)

ربنا يوفقك
موقع رائع


----------



## bayaz (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في ايجاد العمل
امين

فعلا موقع ممتاز


----------



## nabe (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## supersalah (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ربنا يوفقك فى الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## ziadzh (30 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## sondivhh (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المهم تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلاَ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الخير اخي عمار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمود مشيمش (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## Naelkh (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## maxjan (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (1 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## رضوان اليوسفي (3 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع رائع


----------



## كرم الحمداني (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (3 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا عمار وربنا ييسر لنا واياك امر العمل


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tarek gamarec (14 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## tarek gamarec (14 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الف خير​


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nidhalmaissa (15 يناير 2013)

Incredible


----------



## ysedawy (21 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررر


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (22 يناير 2014)

يـــــــــا نــــــــــااااااااااااااااااس يـــــــــاااااااااااااا هووووووووووووه أيـــــــــــن المـــــــــــواضـــــــــــيـــــع؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (30 يوليو 2014)

*شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع المهم*


----------



## احمد سرس (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وموقع مهم ورائع جدا
شكرا


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد بحريه (2 فبراير 2015)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
وموقع رائع


----------

